# Pruefen ob Browser Youtube video unterstuetzt, wenn nicht Bild zeigen



## son gohan (25. Februar 2014)

Gibt es eine Moeglichkeit die bei allen Browsern funktioniert, das man ueberprueft ob der Browser vom Besucher ein Youtube video abspielen kann und wenn nicht wird ein Bild statt video angezeigt?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. März 2014)

Hi,
da Youtube Flash verwendet kannst du überprüfen ob Flash installiert ist.
Das bringt zwar je nach Methode ein paar Probleme mit sich aber du kannst dir die Code aus dem Flashforum mal durchlesen nd ausprobieren: http://www.flashforum.de/forum/alte...einen-flashplayer-installiert-ist-197874.html

Grüße


----------

